# Noobie, here...



## BeautifulDisaster2020 (Jan 4, 2020)

Hey y'all. So I'm new here, just navigating & getting familiar with the site. Just a Lil 411 about me... 
I'm 34, my husband & I have been together for 11 years, married for 6. Overall we are pretty happy together, he's always been good to me, and I spoil him lol. 
Only thing is, there has always been an underlying issue w/ us, which is why I'm Here. Hoping to find some good advice or someone to vent my frustrations to!


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome @BeautifulDisaster2020... feel free to share your underlying issue. You will find some folks here who have good advice and listening ears.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

I read the book--even remember the butterfly. Any connection?

Welcome...


----------



## BeautifulDisaster2020 (Jan 4, 2020)

Not sure what you're referring to? Lol


----------



## BeautifulDisaster2020 (Jan 4, 2020)

Ahh, i googled my name & figured it out 😆 and no, never heard of the book actually. Its a name I heard years ago from an x in law, I've always liked it. Kinda describes me lately, tho... Lol


----------

